# PerformanceCare extended warranty written through Wholesale Warranties



## parrealty (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone had any experience with Wholesale Warranty writing an extended warranty policy through PerformanceCare?  I know they write through Xtraride and everyone seems to really like them but the premium is double what it is through PerformanceCare with virtually the same coverage.  Wholesale gives PerformanceCare very high marks and says they've been around for 25 years.  I can't find a web site or anything about this company.  Any experiences, good or bad, would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Denny


----------



## Triple E (Oct 5, 2011)

I could find *Performance First* but like you say nothing under *PerformanceCare*.  What year is your RV?


----------



## Craig_R (Oct 5, 2011)

Are you sure you're not talking about Protective Life Corporation Asset Protection Division. They underwrite the Xtraride Extended Warranty.

http://www.protectiveassetprotection.com/Products/RV.aspx

They carry the warranty on our Motorhome. Here is our experience with them so far having only owned this coach for almost 2 months.

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/vbulletin/showthread.php/12410-Xantrex-RS2000-vs-Xantrex-SW2000

While we were very pleased with the eventual outcome, their vendor list really needs some updating.


----------



## parrealty (Oct 7, 2011)

2010 Monaco.


----------

